# Introducing the NOVE Atlantean



## FJ40seikokingturtle (Sep 28, 2021)

Pretty big imho


----------



## Rolexplorer (Sep 6, 2018)

Typo. 30 atm not 3 atm.

50mm is way too stinking big for me.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

How many Atlanteans do they expect to sell? The watch face is challenging (it's not everyone's style). And if the cyclops doesn't put people off, the 50mm size certainly will. Usually, monster watches are titanium to improve wearability; a 50mm steel watch is going to be like wearing a dumbell on your arm!

I wish NOVO well but suggest they need a design rethink for future products.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Although it says Swiss I wonder how much is made in China. The prices seem to indicate that some advantage of lower cost manufacturing is utilized. There are many microbrands that exist because of Chinese parts sourcing. It is a big watch, but many wear 50mm or even larger, so I suspect the styling and the quirky inner bezel rotating with the outer bezel will draw some interest just because it is different and there is also that shell type dial.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I wonder how many premium Swiss brands use some Chinese-manufactured parts. Over the years, how many threads have we had about this subject?


----------



## VictaDrappier (Sep 18, 2021)

Lena Michaels said:


> NOVE has introduced its latest dive watch, the Atlantean, taking you to greater depths. Inspired by the mythical lost island of Atlantis, the Swiss watchmaker captures the vibrancy and mystique of the ocean in the majestic abalone shell dial. It features a unique bezel and numeral dive minute counter.
> 
> You may already be familiar with NOVE’s pre-existing collection: the ultra-slim diver watch Trident, Craftsman which features the world’s first screw down crown case back and most recently, the dual-faced Gemini. With their new diver, NOVE blends functionality and breakthrough design. It is water resistant up to 300 meters (3ATM) and protected by stainless steel casing and scratch-resistant sapphire crystal. With its uniquely designed outer bezel, you can seamlessly control and read the inner numeral dive minute counter and real time indexes.
> 
> ...


In house modifications or standard Rhonda?


----------



## VictaDrappier (Sep 18, 2021)

I'm sold. With these 2 watches, 1 will have my wife's initials.


----------



## raditzer (Dec 28, 2010)

A lot going on with this piece. Not my dram of bourbon - so to speak. The bracelet is interesting and I like the dial. Damn, 50mm!


----------



## VictaDrappier (Sep 18, 2021)

Batboy said:


> I wonder how many premium Swiss brands use some Chinese-manufactured parts. Over the years, how many threads have we had about this subject?


Rhonda has another registered base in Hongkong, so yes parts are sourced. But machined parts are the same regardless of the geographical location. Even Swatch group sources raw materials openly from Asia and South America. As long as the parts are durable and of high-quality I don't care where or how they are sourced. Do you meet every animal when they are converted into leather straps? They can be bred and processed anywhere. Plenty of brands get real alligator leather from Vietnam. This is a nonsense debate. Most manufacturers like Omega are mass producing watches, less hand work more machining. Blancpain claims no two watches of the same model are the same due to handiwork, but then again is anyone accounting how many of those hands are skilled Swiss or immigrants in Switzerland? And same applies to Blancpain part resourcing department, is everything derived from Switzerland and that too of High quality? 
In this circuit board shortage, many Asian nations have stepped up and are supplying to big named European automakers. Will that stop me from getting any Daimler cars 'no'. Tradition and reputation is what matters or an outlier with a unique product with a heritage blend. Nove has that with these Rhonda movements (entry level), yet robust and for the price excellent brush metal finishing. Same reason I prefer the EQC and EQS over Tesla and Sonder Klasse over a XJ. Daimler is about tradition and new technology. Nove is something every millennial with a hair strand of tradition and heritage will seek out to. I can't even get a descent Certina, Raymond Weil, Longines, or Omega for this price. I love IWC and Blancpain, but the cost and maintenance is always premium with Blancpain's weird sapphire fragile bezels.


----------



## Batboy (Dec 2, 2020)

I agree with @VictaDrappier's common sense (who wouldn’t?). However, I blame many brands’ marketing and advertising for over-egging the “Swiss made” badge.









Swiss watches and Chinese/Asia parts... to what extent...


I keep seeing people on forums repeat accusations that "Swiss watches are a scam" and that they are "rebadged Chinese parts", however no-one ever seems to be able to provide any tangible evidence for this. I get that some specialist watch parts may have to be sourced from Asia, and that this...




www.watchuseek.com


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Jason Momoa can wear this in the next Aquaman movie 😄


----------



## Moonshine Runner (Sep 29, 2016)

Nove is really good at making useless or unwearable watches: Diving watches without second hand (Trident), 60.3 mm lug to lug (Gemini) and now the 50.5 mm clunker with a comparatively tiny (30 mm) abalone dial, which is not really good for readability either.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Well, I consider Nove to be a fashion brand too this fits with that characterization. Nothing tooly about their watches. And yeah, 50mm with a tiny porthole dial...


----------



## Cowglide (Mar 18, 2014)

Ginseng108 said:


> Well, I consider Nove to be a fashion brand too this fits with that characterization. Nothing tooly about their watches. And yeah, 50mm with a tiny porthole dial...


I second this


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

Somewhat like Nubeo, although their watches seem to have run out of ideas in the most recent models.


----------



## LosAngelesTimer (Aug 24, 2017)

Makes me feel kind of seasick, which I guess is strangely apropos.


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

Moonshine Runner said:


> Nove is really good at making useless or unwearable watches: Diving watches without second hand (Trident), 60.3 mm lug to lug (Gemini) and now the 50.5 mm clunker with a comparatively tiny (30 mm) abalone dial, which is not really good for readability either.


how the heck they stay in business is beyond me.


----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

I just need to comment on this cover photo, a dive watch which is supposed to go do the depths of the ocean - paired with images of beta fish, which live in very shallow freshwater rice patty fields. A shark or robust pelagic fish would make a lot more sense, but a shallow freshwater dwelling aquarium fish, come on! 😂


----------



## NatsuDragneel (Mar 10, 2021)

BHWookie11 said:


> I just need to comment on this cover photo, a dive watch which is supposed to go do the depths of the ocean - paired with images of beta fish, which live in very shallow freshwater rice patty fields. A shark or robust pelagic fish would make a lot more sense, but a shallow freshwater dwelling aquarium fish, come on! 😂


I was thinking the same thing. I didn't think anyone else would notice or care, so wasn't going to mention it. At first I thought are those moray eels, then I looked closer and saw it was a glorified goldfish was kinda dissapointed.


----------



## CasioExplorer (Sep 13, 2021)

Jonathan T said:


> how the heck they stay in business is beyond me.


Thanks to people like me who find this watch original, well built and reasonably priced maybe? 😂


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

This is basically a two crown style compressor watch, but with the inner bezel operated by a crown that has a small gear wheel instead of the usual crown type head to rotate it with, that small gear wheel rotated in turn by an outer ring gear or annulus that has a toothed outer edge and is mounted under the watch's fixed bezel. That outer ring gear adds to the diameter of the watch making it larger than it needs to be for the dial diameter. Note "_a lock handle on the side of the case which enables the user to release and rotate the inner bezel. Once adjusted to the desired position, the handle locks back into place and seals the gasket_". Now compressor watches usually don't have their crowns operated underwater, the inner bezel is set before you leave the surface and the inner bezel’s crown is simply rotated, but here this watch pulls that crown out as well as rotates it. The extra movement on this seal would mean that the lever can only be operated at the surface, but the watch will be wet while the lever pulls that crown out, something you don't do on the equivalent compressor watch. This does not seem such a good idea and a watch of this size could have had both inner and outer rotating bezels, however what looks like an outer bezel is fixed, hence its lack of numbers.


----------



## scoopster (Jun 11, 2007)

That's a lot of watch for the money.


----------



## andyslo (Mar 7, 2006)

I know it could be the difference between life and death when scuba diving, however I have never once in decades of wearing dive watches ‘accidentally,’ nudged the bezel one way or another, either with a bump or a fall. I’ve scratched plenty of bezels however, I can see this watch banging into all sorts of stuff, like when I get the mail or pass through a door frame.


----------



## seadial (Jan 14, 2010)

I can see the watch flooding when you operate that lever to lock the bezel before you descend! Not immediately of course, but over time if you reset your bezel while scuba diving which is the entire reason for an elapsed time bezel on a dive watch. Some dive watches have press buttons for electronic functions on quartz models that can be used underwater, but they only reciprocate and don’t rotate.


----------



## sh0wtime (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah. bit big.
for me the ratio of face/dial to bezel ratio is all wrong. bezel is way too thick..

i like it but it's not for me


----------



## KRONO TIMEPIECES (7 mo ago)

That dial is obviously what stands out the most on these… it’s different 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

